# Best method to cut cedar shakes (on house)?



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I had exactly the same issue several times on my house, which has cedar shakes. The circular saw is not a good option, hard to handle in the position you need, and the shakes are likely to have different thicknesses, so you can't set the blade perfectly.

I used a sharp razor blade holder (not sure what the tool is properly called, Stanley and others make them, has a handle that holds a blade). You score the shingle a few times, then you can snap along the line. You are probably going to cover up the line with trim, so it doesn't usually have to be perfect, at least if your project is like the double French door I put in. If the shake is reluctant to snap, you can urge it along with a sharp chisel.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It's called a utility knife.
How much are you talking about cutting back?
Got a picture so we can see what is you've done?
I've always removed the shakes when installing a window if it's a different size so I can properly seal it, cut the shakes on my table saw and reseal the cut ends and reinstall.


----------



## Alketi (Dec 20, 2015)

The cedar shingle cutback is not enough to fit even 3.5" wide trim. My thought is to back it off to 3.5" all around in order to use white PVC vinyl 4" boards. Any other ideas Joe?

Pictures. 

Before showing old trim (w/old window removed)









After


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Oscillating saw.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Why not just rip the PVC to fit the width now?


----------



## Alketi (Dec 20, 2015)

Windows on Wash said:


> Why not just rip the PVC to fit the width now?


Yes, that was Plan A. 

It turns out that the widths are different on all 4 sides; the top is a little over 2", the sides are 2.5-3", and the bottom is different as well. So, I think ripping the PVC lengthwise to fit would result in quite an eye-sore.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

Sounds like an ideal job for an oscillating saw


----------

